# Anyone hunting in Mexico this year?



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

This will be our second year not going, just curious who is crazy enough to still be going down there. I believe the Friday after Thanksgiving is opening day and its hard to think about not going again...


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

I hear ya. We quit going about 3-4 years ago and I miss it every year. It sucks just to think about the deer that are running around the ranch these last few years with no pressure and no hunting. Hopefully someday things will calm down enough to make it safe to hunt down there again.


----------



## DVM1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

*yes*

I've been going for the last 4 years and haven't had a single issue. I actually hunt on 2 ranches out side of Nuevo Laredo and have never once felt uncomfortable. The landowner I lease from has over 24k acres and 10 lease hunters who have never had any issues. I guess it could happen, but it's about the same as driving in SE Houston at night.

The huge bucks and light pressure is a very nice experience, compared to one man per 500 acres killing every 150" deer they see.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

See!!!......I'm not the only one.....lol.......


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I hope to..


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

we crossed in nuevo laredo, then we also had to cross the "veinte seis". After they found heads stuck on the tposts of our fenceline we reconsidered... just curious, what ranch do you hunt on? is it on the highway?


----------



## Tquick (Nov 19, 2010)

2nd year not going, will hopefully be going back next year. We hunted the San Juan ranch about 10 miles east of Anahuac past the 2nd check point. Next year wer'e hoping to be somewhere closer to the Columbia bridge inside of the checkpoint.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I should start a Sticky for those hunting in Mexico. 

You can post your handle in the thread and then when you are kidnapped, vanish or are beheaded we can make a notation besides your name.

TH


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

4th year no way , just saying


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Hunted 8 yrs. there. No Thanks. Even when you get stopped, you don't know who you're dealing with. An 18 year old boy pointing an Ak at you during a stop is no fun.


----------



## Houston007 (May 1, 2012)

Way too dangerous across the border guys - stay away, nothing to see move along.


----------



## Tiki Outrage (Jun 10, 2011)

20 years same ranch i'll be the last one to leave !!!!!!!


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

I will be there, along with 10 other men.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup, I'm going.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

This is the 3rd season for me not going. I had hunted 5 seasons down there with friends and family from down there. I do look forward to joining them again in a few years.

What really turned me off from going was getting 2 cases of Bud Light "confiscated" at the 2nd checkpoint.

Aholes, I hope the got a bad hangover.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

blaze 'em said:


> we crossed in nuevo laredo, then we also had to cross the "veinte seis". After they found heads stuck on the tposts of our fenceline we reconsidered... just curious, what ranch do you hunt on? is it on the highway?


Que?


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

there is a small little chapel in the median of the hwy, right past the checkpoint on 85. The military guys usually camp there. well anyways I believe it was the spring after our last season some bodies where dismembered, mutilated, and dumped there when the military guys weren't there. Our lease of 21 years is across the southbound lane of the hwy, and there were also body parts scattered there, as well as some poor fellas cabeza stuck on a tpost.


----------



## DVM1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

You cannot take american beer or fuel into mexico. Drug dealers killing drug dealers is 99% of the killing that goes on. I really like the solitude myself, no oilfield traffic, lots of game, and very little pressure.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> I should start a Sticky for those hunting in Mexico.
> 
> You can post your handle in the thread and then when you are kidnapped, vanish or are beheaded we can make a notation besides your name.
> 
> TH


 must spread!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm not going to risk my life hunting in Mexico anymore. Just isn't worth it.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Trying to get caught up on projects on ranches here in Texas, should be across in late November and/or Late December.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

This my 8th season. 
Should be a great one.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

come on fellas, i'm waiting for you all!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

no....................................bummer. Too dangerous for us--not that mad at the deer anymore.

Not just the banditos--gotta watch the Po-Po 2.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Puulease don't go to Mexico fellas. I am no keyboard savior but a fellow Texan with extensive family and property in Tamaulipas and Nuevo Leon. Other than an aunt/uncle and a cousin or 3 in Monterrey all have relocated to Texas in the last 18 months. I have had no less than 5 relatives kidnapped. 4 Were held for various ransom monies of 30K - 100K, all of which were paid, 2 were released and 2 summarily executed. 1 Cousin was shot in the back of the head while his wife was forced to watch. My brother in law was stopped at what he thought was a military checkpoint by camouflaged AK bearing types. He was blindfolded, bound and left in a room with several others for several hours after which he was returned to his truck (2010 Chevy) unharmed and the vehicle undamaged. He and the others were lucky to encounter the "good" narcos that only needed to borrow some vehicles for a while. I can regale you for hours with similar tales, most of which are much more gruesome and unfit for civil folk.

In 2009 my father in law bought 5000 acres of prime hunting land in Tamaulipas. The previous owner had not allowed anyone other than dove hunters on the place for 10 years and it was absolutely rich with game. Something like 80% of the place was in virgin condition so we immediately set out cutting senderos, building feeders and rehabbing the existing ranch house. My father in law even sought out the local cartel leader to discuss their "cut" for the new business. With visions of hunting dollars filling our coffers my wife and I poured ourselves into it. The last step was making arrangements thru the military in Reynosa for a broker to transport rifles and ammo and then in February 2010 the long brewing drug war broke out full scale and I have not dabbled a toe on Mexican soil since.

The real danger for a paleface such as myself (and most of you) is the white skin and Texas license plate which screams opportunity for kidnapping. The once fairly well behaved cartels are now splintered and opportunistic for any dollar that can be had. They are ruthless and heartless and fully integrated into every component of Mexican society - the poor, toothless old lady begging for pennys on the bridge is just as likely a scout as not. As is the clerk at the hotel or the 10 year old kid laughing at you spanglish when you ask where the store is. Please take caution folks. No deer is worth it.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Scary stuff HTJ. Sorry for your losses. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I'd hunt Mexico in a minute if I could find a large acreage place with proven genetics. I'm actually looking for next season.


----------



## Houston007 (May 1, 2012)

Any issues getting permits from military to get your guns into Mexico this hunting season?


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm goin w dvm


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

What a great Thread!....

More stories and tales of Adventure please!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Houston007 said:


> Any issues getting permits from military to get your guns into Mexico this hunting season?


I just heard NONE of the Tamaulipas permits are done. Anybody got theirs Yet??


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

just curious. despite all the stories and warnings, in the past 5-10 years how many american hunters does anyone know of who were kidnapped, murdered, or harmed? Not saying it hasn't happened but if it had, would it not be all over the news, etc. I have hunted there with no problems but admit it can be concerning sitting at a check point in Mexico.

Anyy verified accounts of american hunters harmed in mexico?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmmmmmm - no response- so maybe mexico isnt so dangerous? again just curious


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Y'all already finished with the campfire tonite???......


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Brete said:


> Y'all already finished with the campfire tonite???......


yep readin ur post


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Brete said:


> Y'all already finished with the campfire tonite???......


just answered ur post on blind names> fixin to hit the bed. 4:30 too early


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

grayson said:


> yep readin ur post


Looks like ill be down end of the week!.....good luck.....

Yeah, I know, I'll be at work at 4:30!!!!.....


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

bringing ur spouse? may bring mine


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Doubt it but ill let you know.....definitely on the 7th thru 10th trip.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Hmmmmmm - no response- so maybe mexico isnt so dangerous?


Really? Tell that to the 47,500 who have been murdered there in the last 5 years.

Let's hope you're not next.

TH


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Really? Tell that to the 47,500 who have been murdered there in the last 5 years.
> 
> Let's hope you're not next.
> 
> TH


47,500 hunters murdered?...........yikes!


----------



## muy grande (Oct 16, 2009)

I hunted in Mexico we crosses at Zapata on the falcon **** went to Guerrero on 5000 acres surrounded by 20000 acres of unhunted property there was 5 of us never all at one time either. We get got stopped one time on the middle of the **** coming home by the Mexican military and we had to empty our clothes bags gun cases and show paper work on our guns and of course they went threw everything in the truck glove boxes console and threw everything in the floor and seats and of course they had all there machine guns pointed at us the whole time very weird feeling give them some cokes and bottled water and some other snacks and we went on our way. I hunted the rest of the season never had a problem But that was my last time to go I hunted there for 2 seasons we also had to show the people who our land owner was of the property on our paper work then we where on our way...had to find a rest stop just as soon as we got back in Texas


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

muy grande said:


> I hunted in Mexico we crosses at Zapata on the falcon **** went to Guerrero on 5000 acres surrounded by 20000 acres of unhunted property there was 5 of us never all at one time either. We get got stopped one time on the middle of the **** coming home by the Mexican military and we had to empty our clothes bags gun cases and show paper work on our guns and of course they went threw everything in the truck glove boxes console and threw everything in the floor and seats and of course they had all there machine guns pointed at us the whole time very weird feeling give them some cokes and bottled water and some other snacks and we went on our way. I hunted the rest of the season never had a problem But that was my last time to go I hunted there for 2 seasons we also had to show the people who our land owner was of the property on our paper work then we where on our way...had to find a rest stop just as soon as we got back in Texas


That's the way it is almost everytime. They are checking everyone. Looking for kidnappers and drug and gun runners. It hasn't bothered me the last 25 yrs and ain't gonna bother me this yr. I get over 1,000 acres per man, 1 buck limit for under $3,000. Tons of Deer are dying of old age down there. Find me that here in Texas and I'm all ears. *LOL*. I have had runners fly down my sendero plenty of times, they wave and keep on trucking. Deer walk right back out. I have eaten dinner with the Narcos one night and with the military the next. I have had Mexican Marines drop in on me from a helicopter, numerous times. They check the house and are on their way. It's the way it is down there. They understand that if I had ANY "REAL" Money I would be layed up on a Ranch in South Texas, so they leave me alone. I don't bother them and they don't bother me. The common folk down there are as good as gold, and will give you the shirt off their back if they own one.
I hunted 45 days last season and NEVER saw another hunter, NEVER. It's the last frontier within driving distance for me. Solitude to the Max.

But if I were you I wouldn't risk it, more country for ME.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Really? Tell that to the 47,500 who have been murdered there in the last 5 years.
> 
> Let's hope you're not next.
> 
> TH


where does that number come from? How many were hunters and would that not be all over the news if hunters from US were murdered? I dont hunt Mexico and dont plan to. Just wondering difference in fact, fiction, and fear -


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

You don't have to cross the river to have a run in with these people. It's all over south texas. The kidnapping and murder. The news doesn't report much of it because the politicians don't want the public to know how bad it is down here and it really isn't news anymore. It's just the way it is on the border.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Whaler 285 said:


> You don't have to cross the river to have a run in with these people. It's all over south texas. The kidnapping and murder. The news doesn't report much of it because the politicians don't want the public to know how bad it is down here and it really isn't news anymore. It's just the way it is on the border.


So American hunters are being murdered in Mexico and nobody hears about it. Wow


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hunters are getting run off or threatened on texas ranches, but if a deer is is worth that to you go ahead and cross. I pay south texas $ for a hill country lease because I won't take my family hunting down here knowing what goes on in the brush in the RGV.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Hunters aren't being murdered in Mexico. If they were it would be all over the tv.


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

Did your local media report on the tourists that were murdered? What about the missionary from tx that drove back to tx in his shot up truck with his dead wife next to him?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

grayson said:


> So American hunters are being murdered in Mexico and nobody hears about it. Wow


 There haven't been that many murders, that is probably correct.. There have been a helluva lot of robberies, kidnappings, etc.: The ranch I used to go dove hunting on (USED to being the key word) had the entire party robbed, guns, trucks, money, and thought they were going to be shot right there in the field.. On top of that, the border patrol guys recently told us to always check out your trucks very, very carefully before you leave: they've been sneaking into camps, stashing dope under hunters' trucks, then follow them across the border in a "clean" vehicle. If you don't make it through the checkpoint, the trafficking rap is all on you. If you do, you've got narcos following you until you stop or get home. What happens then is just a crapshoot.

The kidnappings, etc. all ultimately involve the state department or DHS: both of which are operating under the same agenda, that the border is safer than it was when Bush was here.. Thus, you're not going to hear about it unless they want you to. They don't want you to.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

My business partners hunted down there for twenty years and they FINALLY called it quits year before last. **** shame what has happened down there, maybe if we get a real president in office here and they get something done with corruption on their side it may return to the old days down there.


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

grayson said:


> So American hunters are being murdered in Mexico and nobody hears about it. Wow


I have heard plenty stories from folks in cotulla about people harmed across the border. Some of them being hunters. Seen the damage some of the drug runners have done with my own eyes in encinal. A good friend of mines cousin was kidnapped over there two years ago... I didn't hear about that on the news?!
Do they put every shooting or kidnapping that goes on in the states on the news?
I'm not saying you shouldn't hunt down there, its awesome hunting! But don't act like it's safe because we don't hear about the bad stuff on the news.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jfreeman said:


> Hunters aren't being murdered in Mexico. If they were it would be all over the tv.


Do 'fishermen' count ????

http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/08/world/americas/mexico-cartel-arrest/index.html

These were probably Mexicans...BUT...????

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/0...co-dead-nationwide-photos-emerge-capos-death/

http://www.borderlandbeat.com/2010/08/hunting-party-of-8-killed-in-oaxaca.html

Too spooky for this old geezer. Had some good bird hunts back in the day...but if Swampus is skeered..that's good enough for me..

Some of you guys must be harboring some kind of subconcious 'Death Wish'...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sooner or later, no matter how many times it has happened up until now, an American hunter is going to get killed down there in a nasty fashion. More than likely several. I've just yet to see the deer, no matter what the price of the lease, that is worth that.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> Do 'fishermen' count ????
> 
> That story from CNN is BS. Stratfor, a local security agency run by ex spooks and are experts on dangerous places all over the world, said that the killing of the American was random. The Zetas had control of that part of the country and didnt want the publicity or the local military sticking their nose in it. That is why they cut the head off of the investigator. The local cartel tracked down the the guys that killed the American and killed them for attracting the negative attention.
> 
> ...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I actually heard the same thing about dwilliams above mentioned hunting party. The cartel was pizzed and had the accosters killed immediately....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Brete said:


> I actually heard the same thing about dwilliams above mentioned hunting party. The cartel was pizzed and had the accosters killed immediately....


....and the ranch wisely shut down all operations so as to not risk the lives of their members and guests any further..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> ....and the ranch wisely shut down all operations so as to not risk the lives of their members and guests any further..


I with most of y'all on this one. I spend more hunting south Texas than Mexico but I haven't seen a deer yet that's worth the chance you take. I liken it to my helicopter theory. Had a chance to fly one of the ranches I hunt couple of years ago again. Done it before and figured if I never get in another helicopter, I'll never die in a helicopter crash! Just my opinion, I wish all you Mexico hunters the best of luck, just ain't for me.....


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Haven't had anything happen to me = I haven't been kidnapped or killed YETh:h:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

DRILHER said:


> Haven't had anything happen to me = I haven't been kidnapped or killed YETh:h:


Better knock on some wood, we don't want you to blow your streak..


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

One more thing. If you hunt or fish, anywhere, it is relatively dangerous. More hunters and fisherman die accidental deaths, in the US, than any other sport there is. I believe it when God says he will come get me when he is ready for me. He didn't say when or where. Live life, be aware of your surroundings, and try hard not to do stupid ****e, like fetching ducks out of a hole full of alligators because we were scared the dog would get ate! Those alligators had me a lot more jumpy than any individual in Mexico.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

kanga69 said:


> One more thing. If you hunt or fish, anywhere, it is relatively dangerous. More hunters and fisherman die accidental deaths, in the US, than any other sport there is. I believe it when God says he will come get me when he is ready for me. He didn't say when or where. Live life, be aware of your surroundings, and try hard not to do stupid ****e, like fetching ducks out of a hole full of alligators because we were scared the dog would get ate! Those alligators had me a lot more jumpy than any individual in Mexico.


It's just that some of us put going into an essential war zone to chase a stupid deer firmly on the list of "stupid ****e".. Just not worth it, just like it's not worth sending my dog on a retrieve around the lizards..


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> It's just that some of us put going into an essential war zone to chase a stupid deer firmly on the list of "stupid ****e".. Just not worth it, just like it's not worth sending my dog on a retrieve around the lizards..


I would completely agree. Would never go into a war zone and we kept the dog kenneled.


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just like with the alligators, you have been around them in good days butt eventually you will get bit.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

kanga69 said:


> I would completely agree. Would never go into a war zone and we kept the dog kenneled.


One question: what is it about Mexican deer, as opposed to American deer, that makes you take additional risks with your life? we can argue all day long about just how much of an additional risk it is, but nobody with a brain can legitimately argue that there is NO additional risk..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> One question: what is it about Mexican deer, as opposed to American deer, that makes you take additional risks with your life? we can argue all day long about just how much of an additional risk it is, but nobody with a brain can legitimately argue that there is NO additional risk..


$$$$......


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

You'd need a heck of a lot more of those "$"'s to make it worth it to me.. Just another one of those things where when I think about doing it, I just imagine the looks on the faces of my family at my funeral, and I think better of it..


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hunting Mexico is no different than living here in Texas. I know what areas to stay out of and I feel safe where I hunt. When I get to where I dont feel safe any more, I will quit going. Just aint there yet. I have a buddy that hunts in Africa. We mutually agree the other one is crazy. I aint going to get bit by a snake that will kill you in 15 minutes, and he doesnt want to get shot. Its all relative.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> You'd need a heck of a lot more of those "$"'s to make it worth it to me.. Just another one of those things where when I think about doing it, I just imagine the looks on the faces of my family at my funeral, and I think better of it..


Actually I should have put less $'s.......I could probably hunt Mexico for a third of what I pay but it's not worth it to me either.....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

kanga69 said:


> Hunting Mexico is no different than living here in Texas. I know what areas to stay out of and I feel safe where I hunt. When I get to where I dont feel safe any more, I will quit going. Just aint there yet. I have a buddy that hunts in Africa. We mutually agree the other one is crazy. I aint going to get bit by a snake that will kill you in 15 minutes, and he doesnt want to get shot. Its all relative.


Kanga, I wish you the best in Mexico but its a whole lot different hunting over there. I've never once been stopped by a federale and had to bribe my way to the ranch in south Texas.....


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Whaler 285 said:


> Just like with the alligators, you have been around them in good days butt eventually you will get bit.


The difference in a Alligator and a crooked Mexican is. I know what the gator is thinking. Jus sayin. It's sad what's happened over there. Beautiful country with good people but, the bad guys are ruthless. And, if you don't think your odds go up when you cross the border. Then, you are crazy. I wish you guys the best but, not this guy. No way


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

We fished in Mexico several times a year at lake Baccarac. 2 years ago a good friend of ours and the camp owner/manager was executed, and we have not been back since. I am waiting to see how things settle down before we go back, but I do understand the allure of those going hunting. To each his own and it's all in how comfortable you feel given the individual situation.


----------

